# First Pulled Pork



## mrmcdowe (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello. This is my first post. I love to fish, recently moved here from Chicago so do inland lake fishing. I have been reading 2cool for awhile now, I am inspired about smoking meat so I am giving it a try. I have always loved grilling so I thought I would try smoking. Here are some pictures of my first attempt last week..... Sorry pictures are from my phone so quality is not so good.









































​


----------



## VannoySkiff (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks good to me, nice looking pit too.


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice pit aned welcome to the site! Looks to be an Oklahoma Joe's?

Here is an earlier thread full of smoking/grilling links that you might like.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=181928


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks mouth watering deeeeelicious!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrmcdowe (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I need all the help I can get


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Love pulled pork. It's the best kept secret in TX


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

Try injecting it with apple juice prior to smoking. I did 2 a while back. One injected, one not. The injected one was way better.


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

atcNick said:


> Love pulled pork. It's the best kept secret in TX


Cept' it ain't from TX. Try it sometime in North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee or Northern Georgia and you will know what pulled pork is all about.

Not saying we can't cook it here, but that comes from way back (pre Civil War era) deep south. When you get it over yonder get you some Brunswick stew with it, thats dang good eatin.

Sorry, Father In Law is from GA he would fall out of his chair if he had read that.

12lb


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

12lbtest said:


> Cept' it ain't from TX. Try it sometime in North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee or Northern Georgia and you will know what pulled pork is all about.
> 
> Not saying we can't cook it here, but that comes from way back (pre Civil War era) deep south. When you get it over yonder get you some Brunswick stew with it, thats dang good eatin.
> 
> ...


Yea I know its not from TX. I'm on a BBQ forum and there's a lot of guys from the Carolinas on there, thats how I started making it. I guess I should of said, "best kept secret from Texans". HAha.. It tastes great, easier and cheaper to smoke than brisket.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Welcome and that looks excelent.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome to 2cool and Texas! Looks like you did a fine job!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks fantastic,


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

an old friend who has been BBque for a living told me when you cook pork to long and it dries out just shred it up and poor a bunch of bbq sauce on it and them dam yankees will buy it up as pulled pork every time. same thing as chopped beef samwitch got a dry brisket chop it up, drown it in sauce and kids will buy it up. I made pulled pork this weekend with pork butts I got on sale. $4 pork roast ain't a bad meal, I cooked and froze the rest in zip bags. Oh nice looking pit you got there.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

I see wut you did wrong.. you should have put 4 pork butts on that there pit.
I always do at least 2 at a time and I own the same pit. You can vac seal em partially pulled, more like big chunked and they freeze very well up to a year.


----------

